# EMT-B job hunting in San Diego. Help please :)



## reidnez (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all, first post here.

I'm a newly-minted EMT-B and while I'm still pursuing my education and not sure yet whether EMS is the long-term career path I want to take, I am interested in getting back into the workforce and getting some experience under my belt. I have my ME card, county card, ambulance cert (that's everything, right?!)

My instructor said that I should first try to get on with Rural Metro because they have the 911 contract for San Diego, and I will get the best experience with them. However, their web site does not post any jobs or info for San Diego, nor a local phone number. The google and Yellowpages.com phone number that comes up is wrong...does anyone have a good number for this large, yet elusive company? :sad: Better yet, could someone who works for them locally put me in touch with the person in charge of hiring?

Any other tips from local EMT's and Paramedics would be greatly appreciated! Known job openings especially, but any general info is great, too! Should I try to hold out and get a job with R/M or AMR, or should I start applying with some of the BLS companies that do inter-facility stuff? How long did it take you guys to get hired after you graduated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tonester (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a newly minted EMT-B too. Right now the job market is scarce. I live in Orange County, CA and have been job hunting for 3 months. I have had a total of 2 interviews even though I've applied everywhere (LA, SD, IE, etc.).

I was turned down from from # 1 ambo company and the 2nd told me they wouldn't be hiring another group for approximately 90 days. I interviewed with company # 2 in January so it will be at least late March early April until I hear something.

I'm not throwing all my eggs in one basket so I returned back to work doing armed private security. I wouldn't focus just on one company but rather cast a wide net.

Just my $.02 B)


----------



## terrible one (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.sdmse.com/employment.html

Contact Human Resources
Donna Quitugua 
Human Resources Coordinator
donna_quitugua@rmetro.com
San Diego Medical Services Enterprise
10405 San Diego Mission Road, Suite 200
San Diego, CA 92108
Phone:  (619) 280-6060 x 311
Fax:  (619) 280-6644

not too hard to find? 
right now there are hundreds if not thousands of new EMTs out of school every month in socal looking for jobs, its hard in this economy right now. try looking at other things than the bus, ex. Hospitals, stand-bys, etc...


----------



## themooingdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Tonester said:


> I'm a newly minted EMT-B too. Right now the job market is scarce. I live in Orange County, CA and have been job hunting for 3 months. I have had a total of 2 interviews even though I've applied everywhere (LA, SD, IE, etc.).
> 
> I was turned down from from # 1 ambo company and the 2nd told me they wouldn't be hiring another group for approximately 90 days. I interviewed with company # 2 in January so it will be at least late March early April until I hear something.
> 
> ...



which companies did you interview with?


----------



## Tonester (Feb 24, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> which companies did you interview with?



Pacific Ambulance and Doctors.


----------



## reidnez (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Thanks to everyone else, as well. Yeah, I didn't realize that SDMSE was a separate entity (and thus website) from Rural Metro, but I did find that info yesterday. I'm going in tomorrow to introduce myself and drop off my resume and copies of my certs.

I know the economy's bad but last I heard, health care was still a growing industry. Maybe there are a glut of EMT's because so many people are trying to switch career paths into health care, and EMT has one of the shorter training periods? Who knows. It's tough to distinguish yourself to employers when you are fresh out of school!

Anyway, I'm actually in commercial dive school right now and finishing up my dive medic classes. EMT certification was one of the requirements for that. I'm qualified to run a hyperbaric chamber so my other option is to look for a job in one of those facilities. I have no idea whether the job market is any better for that, obviously it is a smaller field than EMS as there are only a handful of chambers in the county (but there are also a lot fewer people trained in it.)

Barring that, I guess I could go with my original plan and work offshore as a diver. I don't really want to, but I will if need be.



terrible one said:


> http://www.sdmse.com/employment.html
> 
> Contact Human Resources
> Donna Quitugua
> ...


----------

